# Walked In A 27fqbs



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I was roaming my dealer's lot last friday and stumbled upon a 27FQBS that took me totally by surprise. Wow! What a bedroom! It is somewhat of a departure for Outback. However, the sacrifice was not having a side slide in the living area which was a bummer. But that bedroom! Wow! It had more open space than many large class-A motorhomes I have seen.

Here she is:


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I just saw that plan when I looked up the new one Wolfwood likes. Is the queen in the bedroom a slideout like the rear bed? Like you, I'd prefer a side slide out too. What would you do with all that space in the bedroom? Seems better served to have it in the living areas.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, that bedroom is HUGE but is it practical? I agree with you both, maybe better suited in the living area. Very unique though.
DT


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I agree - seems like a very odd arrangement. IF you are going to add a lot of space, put it in the living area (unless you want to declare the bedroom to be a ballroom and hold formal parties with a string quartet and a receiving line).

BBB


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

and why were you roaming the dealer's lot, Jim?


----------



## doc in a box (Aug 15, 2007)

Take a virtual tour in this one at Holmans....

Here

I think if this were pegged as a kids room it would be great. Throw some bunks in where the queen is and I would consider it closely. That large area would be a great place for kids to catch a movie at night or play on a rainy day. Then again I have no problems with my kids playing outside on a rainy day.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't like it!









The living area is a tunnel. The bedroom is huge, and another queen bed with no walkaround space. Looks weird too.

Would I want it? NO!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After thinking about it, it's essentially a 26RS with the bunkhouse removed for an impressive master bedroom. There are lots here satisfied with the 26RS so I guess it's livable in the middle. But weird, yeah. But that cool computer desk and dresser, giant front closet, ah.... it was nice indeed.







Not for me too, but still nice.



campmg said:


> and why were you roaming the dealer's lot, Jim?


Um.....just part shopping. Honest!


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

Ditch the desk and drawers, add a ramp and it'd be the shiznit.

Put the wife in the rear slide and sleep up front with the bike.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

My thoughts:
Front queen slideout, maybe convert to king bed like some others have done here. Lots of room to extend the bed into the room. Airmattresses in the floor for friends, room for dogs, privacy for adults, dressing area....so many possibilities.
However, as I've always said, if I ever trade in my 23RS, it will be for a side slide to have more room in the living area.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

That would be a great play area for my girls but it would be at a price of removing my bunks which is to high.

Maybe sliding bunks


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

It is nice and roomy up there...
I like the full length step. They should have 
that for the back bed. (Someone here did that mod)

Also, It would be hard if you were in a wooded site...
To maybe fit that large "side" slide???

As for room in the living/kitchen area it looks
that same as some of the smaller OB's w/o slides.









MaeJae


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool idea but wow to have enough room for your awning (in a standard RV site) you would have to over hang the slide into your neighbors space.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OK. I'm confused.

The floor plan that Jim posted shows the Pass-Thru storage at the rear of the trailer. But the photos from Holman's, that Doc posted, don't show any storage doors back there. The photos from the virtual tour only show one shallow storage compartment door at the front, right corner. So which one is actually being produced today? Just an observation.

We were all set to buy the 25RSS, until we noticed the extreme lack of outside storage - se we went with the 29BHS. We gave up counter space and added length to the trailer when towing, but there is plenty of storage for leveling boards, gas grill, etc., along with the bicycle door (which is nearly useless - the depth of that compartment will only accomodate a 24"+ size bicycle if you remove the front wheel.)

Mike


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

GoVols said:


> and why were you roaming the dealer's lot, Jim?


 Yeah Jim!! Aren't you happy with the current model??? Hmmm


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

90 % of the sites where I have camped would never handle the side queen bed slide. I know if my neighbor put that slide over the imaginary line and made my site smaller, we would have an issue. In the Pomona KOA, I did not even have room to open my awning, afraid my neighbor would hit it when he left. No way would a side queen slide fit.

Fine in open area sites I guess.

John


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

egregg57 said:


> Yeah Jim!! Aren't you happy with the current model??? Hmmm










- nothin going on here. I was actually ordering new decals because my "old" trailer is peeling like an onion. But I'm still happy


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks to weird for me, I like my 23RS and can get it into a lot of campgrounds that a trailer a couple feed longer would not fit into. Now when my DS goes to collage I will then trade in the 23RS for something that has a walk around bed and nice big windows in the back to sit and watch it rain. I guess you have to have a special need to it.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

DH and I would really love to see one, our dealer did not have one for us to look at. We really do like the slide in the living area of the 25rss, but about the only time we are in the camper is at night, when we all hang out together and to be able to lay on a carpeted floor and all play a game would be great. The girls don't even sleep in the bunks anymore. We could even all watch tv together. Also, the extra room for changing. We would put the kids in the rear slide and have plenty of room for their friends on the table and sofa, and DH and I would have privacy...nice.

It looks perfect for us


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

While the huge bedroom would not benefit our family, I can see how it would be nice if you were full-timing it. Wonder how popular it's going to be? We're headed to the Hershey RV show this weekend and I would imagine there will be one there to tour.

Hope


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Like mine......it is now customized for my life.....


----------



## djcordel (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry for bringing back to life an old thread...

I actually just picked up this model (used) a few weeks ago. I am going to be a full-timer and will be working from my trailer as well. The first thing that jumped out to me was the desk area that works perfect for me to have my computer and such setup at. For me its a great way to have a little office setup thats in a different area then the living space. I was looking for an alternate solution to having my computer setup on the kitchen table all the time, and this seems to work great.

However, it's only me and my dog, so the unusual layout works ok. I can imagine though that using it for recreation with a wife and kids would become impractical. Too much wasted space up front and everything crammed together in the back. It seems like it just wouldn't work very well.

I do have some concerns about the side slide out and how that effects the neighbors, but I am hoping that I will not be forced to stay at places where people are stacked on top of each other. If I wanted that I could have just stayed in my condo in the city









So we'll see how it goes!


----------

